# Using Kindle 3 to check e-mail?



## Mark Cotton (May 24, 2010)

I just got my Kindle 3 yesterday (Yay!) and have looked at the "experimental" web browser as a possible way to check e-mail.  On my main e-mail account, the web-based e-mail interface tries to open a second window, which Kindle's browser can't do.  

I'm just wondering if there is an easier, more efficient way to check email on K3 that I haven't found yet.  An experimental e-mail client seems like a perfect fit to help Kindle compete against other handheld devices.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

My webmail didnt open up well with my Kindle 2, and I was advised by the customer service at my ISP to try www.mail2web.com. It worked a lot better, but still a bit difficult to navigate. I havent tried it on my new K3, but I suspect it will work better due to 2 things - the wifi is MUCH faster than the 3G (at least in my brief experience last night!) and the ability to zoom will make everything easier to read. I am anticipating better luck - but I havent had a chance to try it out yet.


----------

